# I found a used Chariot on craigslist



## rainbowlady (Mar 17, 2011)

But am unsure that the price is a good price.

It is a Cougar 2, looks new, bar for jogger conversion (no wheel), yellow.

Price given is $350. 

I have a 2 year old and a 5 year old who are both tiny (think 23 lbs and 38 lbs). They will both need to be pulled for a long time (are special needs), more than other kids.

Is this worth it? 

I can find a used instep for around 125-150, a used yakima for 175, and a used burley for 200 range.

I have a Giant Rincon MTB, if it matters. 

Sue


----------



## rainbowlady (Mar 17, 2011)

It just sold  

Seems like everyone wanted it too.


----------



## rainbowlady (Mar 17, 2011)

But one store has a new instep two child one left over for 109.......

Sue


----------



## StumpyinTN (Oct 6, 2004)

Check eBay, I got mine there.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes....the Chariot Cougar 2 is GREAT!!! I can still pull my 3 and 5 yo in it and they are BIG kids My son is 49" and my daughter is 44" It rolls well and pulls great also in Jogger form it is really nice as well. It's most certainly in a different class than the others!! Also I have pulled it a lot without problems on my full Carbon road bike


----------



## rainbowlady (Mar 17, 2011)

What about an Avenir? 

REI-Outlet has them at 199$, but I don't see much written about them.

Sue


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Chariots are pretty much the cadillac of bike trailers, best seats, best suspension, high quality parts and the resale on them is excellent.

I'd hold out for a chariot, or buy one new when REI has a 20% sale. The used ones get snatched up pretty quick, but if you can find a chassis for a decent price, grab it. The burleys, etc just aren't as nice and don't seem to last as long..

Plum


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Plum said:


> Chariots are pretty much the cadillac of bike trailers, best seats, best suspension, high quality parts and the resale on them is excellent.
> 
> I'd hold out for a chariot, or buy one new when REI has a 20% sale. The used ones get snatched up pretty quick, but if you can find a chassis for a decent price, grab it. The burleys, etc just aren't as nice and don't seem to last as long..
> 
> Plum


I agree with Plum. I just got the dividend check and 20% off flier from REI in the mail today.

Our Chariot CX chassis with stroller, bike and jogging kits was over $600 out the door if I remember correctly back in 2005, so $350 sounds about right.


----------

